# MacDrive on XP with Target Disk Mode



## lexosage (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post on this forum. Usually I can just google search my problems and someone else has already posted about it on another forum, but for this one I can't find anything. Here's my problem:

I have a new Macbook and a PC running a Pentium 4. I have 40+ gigs of stuff on my Macbook that I want to back up (movies, music, pictures etc.), and I want to put it on my PC's secondary hard drive. I installed MacDrive and uninstalled Daemon Tools, and used the SPTD installer to remove the SPTD drive. Then after restarting I booted my mac into target disk mode and connected the two computers via fire wire cable. However I am still having a problem:

My computer recognizes the mac as an external hard drive, however when I click to open it it says "please insert a disk into drive (X)".

Why won't my PC correctly read the drive?


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

*Welcome to TSG....*

I am going to ask if a moderator would move this thread to the apple/Macintosh part of TSG forums since this involves a Mac computer you might get a more responsive answer there.


----------



## lexosage (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there any way it could be posted on both threads? because while this issue does involve a mac it is really a windows problem. The point is that windows users are supposed to be able to connect to mac formatted drives if they need to by using MacDrive. It is the windows side of it that is not working.


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

They have a thing about posting in two threads at the same time but looking at it I am not so sure this is a windows pc problem it could be both and there are people in the apple/mac forum that use both and to fix this you would need to know about both computers.


----------

